# Blue vanda Hybrid come check it out



## Carmella.carey (Mar 9, 2022)

An un-named vanda hybrid in the roof of the greenhouse it's (V. Pachong Bhee x V. Golamco's Blue Magic)
I can't find out who made the cross because it hasn't been registered in the RHS Orchid hybrid register. But i know that the parents have a lot of vanda coerulea and vanda violeta in them.
I hope everyone likes it.


----------

